# Villains...



## The Master™ (Mar 15, 2005)

Which kind of villain do you like in a book/movie???

Personally, I like an Male English-type villain... You can't beat them!!!!


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 15, 2005)

I like average Joe Bloggs gone bad. There's nothing worse than someone's Dad, pudgy, bespectacled and quietly spoken, who's a paedophile, blackmailer and secretly worships THAT WHICH STANDS BEHIND THE DARKNESS.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Mar 15, 2005)

I went for the American Male! 

I guess I'm just getting sick of the boo-hiss english villains in a lot of American movies (It's 'cos they're better actors, mind you..  )


----------



## Chimeco (Mar 16, 2005)

cold, silent and full of explosive hatred.  Those are always the best villians.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 16, 2005)

English, American or Other... nice to see the human race falls into such neat and limited categories.


----------



## dwndrgn (Mar 16, 2005)

Yeah, JP, I thought thr Master's poll was a bit limited also.

But, to answer the question, I chose 'other' since I like all types. My favorite bad guy of all time has to be this actor I've always called 'fu manchu' since I've never discovered his name. I call him that for his mustache - very noticeable. I see him in most major flicks where there are a few bad guy flunkies who don't talk much and just walk around looking mean and menacing people with guns and whatnot. Some notables he's been in: Die Hard, Big Trouble in Little China. I've seen him in dozens of movies but I can't think of them just now.

I got interested again and tried to find out who it was.  They don't have a photo but I'm almost positive this is the guy:
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0502959/bio


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 16, 2005)

I like it best when the villain is a suit. Some slick, upwardly mobile, socially desirable git who is secretly shafting everyone, as slick, mobile desirable gits usually are, and gets his or her comeuppance in spades at the end of the film. Can't offhand think of too many examples though. Huh. Are my prejudices showing?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Mar 16, 2005)

Luckily I've seen many naff movies and can think of two for you right away! 

Robocop & Die Hard


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Mar 16, 2005)

A nice eveil mastermind is always good. No preference to race, but the female ones always seem a bit better... Maybe I'm just too chauvenistic


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 16, 2005)

I agree. Female villains are...wicked.


----------



## dwndrgn (Mar 16, 2005)

So you boys like the bad girls huh?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Mar 16, 2005)

i love them over the top and with no redeeming qualities. my fave is Cardinal Richeiliue from the three musketeers, especially as played by Tim Curry. He almost purred with baddness!


----------



## Heresy (Mar 17, 2005)

I picked other because none of them appealed to me, but I actually can't think of anything to pick.    ^^;;


----------



## Sibeling (Mar 17, 2005)

I love German villains, with their cool accent and big blonde sidekicks, but the problem with these villains is, they get their wossnames kicked by a 400% American idiot and it is a miserable sight.


----------



## Cenerue (Mar 17, 2005)

Can't beat sexy male English villians!


----------



## The Master™ (Mar 17, 2005)

knivesout said:
			
		

> English, American or Other... nice to see the human race falls into such neat and limited categories.


 
Reason I only put those in, is that most movies only tend to revolve around English or American - and very occassionally some other nationality...


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 17, 2005)

You can't beat a good Scottish hard man. 

Frankie Miller in *Just A Boy's Game* circa 1976: 

_Macafferty! Yer Tea's Oot!_ _*&"$*  Biff Thud Wallop  *&8"!   Ooyah!_
_Look! He's Potted Heid. Let's get oot o' here!_


----------



## Leto (Mar 17, 2005)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> Reason I only put those in, is that most movies only tend to revolve around English or American - and very occassionally some other nationality...



Most movie you watch. May I remind you the main production for movie is set in India ? And that there is movie industry outside hollywood where villains are not English nor American ? There's a whole world outside your two countries...


----------



## cleasterwood (Mar 20, 2005)

Me, I go for the demon kind!  Don't care if it's male or female as long as they've got a little demon in them!    I can't stand the stuck-up, over-done, male stereotyped bad guys.  I hate all stereotypical characters as they don't have anything new to in them to make them stand out above the rest.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Mar 21, 2005)

Leto said:
			
		

> There's a whole world outside your two countries...


 
Urk, I hate the view most people seem to have that most Brits are somehow genetically bonded to America. Yes, our prime minister is their lap-dog, but we don't want to become the fifty-whateverth state.
Sorry, thats badly off-topic, but I had a bad day, and needed to have a conflict of some sort with someone


----------



## Leto (Mar 22, 2005)

caladanbrood said:
			
		

> Urk, I hate the view most people seem to have that most Brits are somehow genetically bonded to America. Yes, our prime minister is their lap-dog, but we don't want to become the fifty-whateverth state.
> Sorry, thats badly off-topic, but I had a bad day, and needed to have a conflict of some sort with someone


Pick someone else then, 'cos that was a direct response to Master who explained most movies he saw had American or English villain. No real politic involved. 
Maybe it's time to revive the Vent and Rant thread.


----------



## a|one (Apr 2, 2005)

Whatever the Moidart from the rigante line was, that guy was so cool. I kind of liked him more before he started showing his humane side.


----------



## Stormflame (Apr 9, 2005)

I have always been fond of the dark cloaked thief, slipping unnoticed down a dark, rainy alley, and scaling a wall with an apparatus from a leather bag.  In the end, the bad turns good and comes out better in the end.  It is pretty cool when this thief is a woman, doing things that only a man would think of doing.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Apr 9, 2005)

Well, I don't really know how to describe my favorite kind of villain, so I'll give an example.  My very favorite villain from the James Bond films was Largo, in "Never Say Never Again" (yeah, I know it wasn't an official Bond film, but Sean Connery played Bond, and that's close enough for me).  Largo was played by Klaus Maria Brandauer not as an obviously evil man, but as an urbane sophisticate who just happened to be a criminal.  He was unlike other Bond villains, who had all these beautiful women around but who were physically repulsive, at least in my opinion.  Even though he revealed through his treatment of Domino that he isn't a nice man, it was still evident why women would be attracted to Largo.

And that's the kind of villain I like...one who you wouldn't pick out of a line-up as a mass murderer or whatever for either his looks or his usual behavior.  Another example that comes to mind is the serial killer played so well by Owen Wilson in "The Minus Man".  This "bad guy" (and he is very bad) is polite, soft spoken, almost apologitic about his crimes - but he still does them.

I really don't like villians that don't have some sort of complicated character to their personalities, I guess, because I don't believe that anyone is all good or all bad.  Well, Charlie Manson maybe, or Adolf Hitler (who Manson, appropriately enough, is reputed to admire)...but they are the real-life exceptions that prove the rule.


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 11, 2005)

It seems in most Hollywood movies English males are the ultimate masterminds.
Although I really dont have any preference whatsoever.


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Aug 11, 2005)

Hans Gruber. 

Loved him!


----------



## red_temple (Aug 11, 2005)

I went for the English Male.  Brick Top in Snatch - too cool!!!


----------



## ajdecon (Aug 12, 2005)

I went for the English guy, but nationality doesn't matter as much as motivation.  I can't stand these pathetic after-the-money types, or the ones bent on revenge for some personal slight.  Give me a good old supervillain, after the world or the destruction of the human race!  James Bond villains occasionally qualify, but my favorites are the old-style "pure evil!" Buck Rogers-type villains.  Sterotyped, ridiculous, one-dimensional... and more fun than any other kind!  (Yes--I am a fan of the cult classics.)

_"They used to be angular, sneering and bald; 
if someone got killed even they were appalled.
They'd try to marry the heroine, no thought of rape,
and they sure as hell knew how to wear a cape!"
_-Tom Smith, "Rocket Ride"


----------



## don sky (Aug 12, 2005)

Dont know which category Agent Smith falls into but In terms of human-like villains, he's The Master (sorry for the copyright infringement)! Badaaaaa** villain for sure!


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 16, 2005)

don sky said:
			
		

> Dont know which category Agent Smith falls into but In terms of human-like villains, he's The Master (sorry for the copyright infringement)! Badaaaaa** villain for sure!


yea, Smith be bad. What other villian multiplied like that? He could fly like Superman, and absorb Oracles.


----------



## Salazar (Aug 21, 2005)

The best type of villain to me is the pure evil type


----------

